# Em & Drip's first grow!



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi guys,
We're new to this forum and just wanted to share our first indoor grow journal with you.  any feedbacks/remarks would be highly appreciated.

* THE SETUP:*

*Pots:*
- Autopot system - 4 pots
  > BOTTOM: 1" layer of hydroton
  > MIDDLE: 5" layer of compost soil
  > TOP: 1" layer of hydroton (added on day 2)

*Water:*
 - 47 litre tank with
- Canna Cannazym Plant Root Additive
- Liquid Oxygen Oxydator Activator
- Purified Water - PH level 6.7

*Ventilation:*
- x2 6" Clip-On Fans
 - Mini air-con and humidifier

*Lighting:*
 - 250w HPS Grow Light System

* Seeds:*
- 2 Kiwi seeds - Mount Cook
- 2 Dr. Ray - Bruce Lee


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 1 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 2 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 3 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 4 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 5 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 6 pictures:


----------



## lyfr (Jun 18, 2008)

nice pics, welcome to mp,  look 4ward to watchin!


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 7 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks lyfr


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 8 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Day 10 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats it for now. There'll be more to come soon


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 18, 2008)

why would you use any type of soil in a hydro grow??

isn't that just going to throw your PH/PPM, algae and other
bad stuff to your water??  why not use all hydroton??


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi MrPuffAlot,
Thanks for stopping by 

As for your question; It's a soil grow.

I use a layer of clay pebbles at the bottom just to prevent the soil from reaching the surface and poissibly blocking the pipes. The top layer of hydroton was designed to prevent the soil from overheating, drying too fast or even from dust to start flying around because of the fans.

The compost soil I use is very good for this kinda grow and has loads of nutrients in it alone, which is exactly the reason i've stopped using even the tiny amount of Cannazym I did before. It is simply unnecessary at this stage, especially considering the fact I grow in pretty good soil 

Both Autopot and Hydroton highly recoomend this sort of solution. pebbles > soil > pebbles. I decided to go with their suggection 

A 100% clay pebbles setting (as you suggested) would've been very good for a flood and drain setup, but that's not what I do


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Following up on my previous reply; I just got home and took some picures of parts from the actual Autopot manual and the Hydroton bag.












Cheers


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck with the grow mate!  Will be looking forward to how everything turns out.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 18, 2008)

*ill be pulling up a seat to watch this one eace: nice pics btw :48:*


----------



## tokemon (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats a cool setup you got there. What's that water under the fan? Is that to humidify?


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you guys!

Tokemon, that little water jar you see there has a tiny humidifier in it, or at least had. I've decided to take it out of there because i'm afraid it increased the temperature. Instead of that, I now mist them a few time a day using a mist/spray pressure bottle. It works pretty well and keeps the humidity going for quite some time and the temperature just right.


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 19, 2008)

New photos (taken 20 minutes ago)!

Day 12 pictures:


----------



## Melissa (Jun 20, 2008)

*they re coming along nicely :48:*


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 21, 2008)

Just a quick update...

I flushed the water today and am now starting to give the plants vegetative period nutrients. This was supposed to take place exatly a week ago, but paitience is key. The plants are now a bit stronger and bigger and will be able to deal with the new nutrients.

I flushed the water tank (for the second time), cleaned it and added fresh, new purified 6.7ph water.

I added liquid oxygen (inside an oxydator) and Canna Terra Vega to the tank. The plants will no longer receive any Cannazym until the are bigger and old/dead roots will need to be sorted. It was good for the first week just to help the first roots grow big and strong, but adding it to the tank at this stage might be harmful for my ladies.

I plan on keeping the plants (who have just reached the age of two weeks) in the vegetative stage for another 2 weeks, then I will begin forced flowering (using Canna Terra Flowers) and pray for females


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 21, 2008)

New photos!

Day 14 pictures:


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 24, 2008)

New pictures! (taken just 20 minutes ago)

Day 17 pictures:


----------



## tokemon (Jun 24, 2008)

I miss being greeted by that everyday. Thanks man! I put twenty sprouts in the mud today though and maybe I'll have atleast 4 or 5 girls to do an expermental bagseed grow with. Gonna copy RunByHemp's grow and see how it goes.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you! and good luck to you too! 

I hope i'll have at least 2 females out of the four. that'll be nice


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, new pictures. I'm a bit lazy today, so I'll just add them in the regular way (using the attachments feature). this will give you a full size view too, as they are getting much bigger now 

Em and I are gonna start flowering them in 6 days. YAY! 

Day 22, enjoy the photos:


----------



## tokemon (Jun 29, 2008)

Dude, that is awesome. Those look great! Your doing a good job with them puppies.


----------



## Driphuse (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks mate! I really appreciate you saying that. In about 10 days I should already know how many of them are ladies. I wouldn't mind 4/4


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking good Drip!  Keep it up.


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 1, 2008)

*Just a quick update:*

Day 24: We started flowering them tonight. the lights are off for the next 12 hours


----------



## IRISH (Jul 1, 2008)

hey Driphuse, nice looking plants man. your camera takes some awsome pics. cant wait to see the pics in flower. what kind of cam. is that? heres hoping you get all 4 ladies bro. Grow em Big. ...


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks mate! 

I use Fuji FinePix S9600, 9 Mega Pixel


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 2, 2008)

New photos - Day 25 (2nd day of flowering):


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 5, 2008)

Day 27 (4th day of flowering)

New photos:


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 5, 2008)

Still on day 27, (day 4 of flowering).
I was able to identify for sure one female so far. The other one (the one I circled) looks like a female to me, but it was so tiny, almosy impossible to detect. can you guys confim that the one I circled in the photo is also a female? 

if so, I have 2/4 so far (couldn't identify the other two yet, though I think altogether there's a chance i'll have 3 females out of for. one just might be a male, but i'm not 100% sure about it either just yet. too soon to tell about the other two)

So, here we go... first sex signs


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 5, 2008)

And I just took a few more from inside the setup. Just look at this wonderful colour! you can really see nice preflowering signs. Good pinkish/purple colour 

Day 28, (day 5 for flowering):


----------



## tokemon (Jul 5, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 6, 2008)

New pictures, and just like the other day, one is definitely a female. I've added photos of the other three and marked what I think is sex signs with the arrows. Could you please confirm the sex? They all show 1 white hair, but not a V pair.

Do I have 4/4 females? Please help


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 6, 2008)

Still on day 29:

One of my plants (the only 100% positive female so far) has grown too tall. I had to do something about it so the light won't burn her. Do you think i'm pulling too much?


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 8, 2008)

A new photo from today (day 31), taken just a few minutes ago:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 10, 2008)

as usual driphuse, nice pics bro. very nice plants too:hubba: .whats your temps at high side? at the rate thier growing, just keep em tied down away from the light. we wouldnt want them beauts to herm.good growing friend. ...


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Banjo! 

The temperature at the bottom goes between 22 and 26 C degrees at the moment, and at the top, close to the light, somewhere around 34 degrees.

Unfortunately, the top of the plants is somewhat forced to be close to the light because I really don't have much space in there. I keep tying and putting them down (as you can see in the photo above) but that only keeps them about 5 inches away from the light. too close. I know :S what can do? lol  I have no space. I hope it won't be too bad though. the light is only 250W and altogether, 22-26 degrees is not bad. So far they all look very strong and healty. so... let's hope their tops will handle this heat well 

btw, today is day 33 (day 10 of flowering), and I am almost positive (99.9% sure) that I have 4/4 females


----------



## IRISH (Jul 10, 2008)

congrats on 4/4.  you may wanna try a scrog set up. it will prolly be easier to maintain those tops from the light, being you have limited space driphuse. use the search, it will show you lots of cool ideas. also, you might wanna start saving up for a coolable hood. thier pretty sweet. ...
good luck...


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks mate!  I don't think I have enough room for the coolable hood, but will most definitely consider the scrog setup solution. It's either that, or just do what I do which is tying the new branches down every other day (which can take some time a be a bit annoying)


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, enough! my plants are burning  They are wayyy too close to the light.
I'm gonna order a proper grow tent so i'll have more space and move them next week. hopefully, it won't be too late.


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 16, 2008)

The new tent has arrived yesterday! finished setting it up and moved the plants in, just to find that a large amount of the flowers were burnt. 

Anyhow, today is day 39 (day 16 of flowering). I'll try taking some new pictures to post here tonight.


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 16, 2008)

Right... so it's not ALL bad. I kinda like this new setup.
Anyhow, here's a picture of one of the burnt flowers; it was 2 inches away from the light for 5 days. wasn't really much I could do about it before the new tent arrived.

And that's why you need to keep the light away from your plants! :holysheep:


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 16, 2008)

So, here are some new photos (*day 39*) of our new setup and the lovely (half baked) plants


----------



## tokemon (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice man! Aren't you glad you got the tent?


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 17, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> Nice man! Aren't you glad you got the tent?



It was the smartest decision i've made wth these plants so far  heh


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 21, 2008)

New photos!  - Day 44 (day 21 of flowering):


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

How does the burnt one look?


----------



## tokemon (Jul 21, 2008)

Man your making me jealous.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 21, 2008)

hey driphuse, glad to hear you got a tent. . what are your temps at now? looks like they worked through the (slight) burn well. 
good luck on the rest of your grow, and keep the pics' coming. ...


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

nice pictures man. very nice grow, hope ill be as lucky.


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 23, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> How does the burnt one look?



It looks exactly the same as it did before.
The flower looks dead. I have about 5 of them at the same condition. The main problem is that now the entire branch is showing slow growth (even under this flower, so I now have five branches that are not stretching or growing, which means 5 tiny buds (if I get lucky) instead of proper ones.

Heat sucks!


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 23, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> nice pictures man. very nice grow, hope ill be as lucky.



Thanks! I sure hope so too.. Good luck to you mate!


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 23, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hey driphuse, glad to hear you got a tent.


So am I. it's awesome! 



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> what are your temps at now?


Around 28 &#8451;



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> looks like they worked through the (slight) burn well. good luck on the rest of your grow, and keep the pics' coming. ...


Thank you. yes, most of them did. some didn't, but there really isn't anything I can do about them. altogether it's fine tough. I have at least 25 buds left, so shame about the other five, but at least i've learnt my lesson


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 23, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> Man your making me jealous.



No worries. You'll have your own buds soon


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 27, 2008)

Day 50 / Day 27 of flowering

_New Photos (taken 15 minutes ago):_







 And a few more here:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

i'm still here friend. you have some beautiful ladies shacked up in that tent:hubba: . my ww's are about the same stage flower as yours are. what size is the tent you got?, are you thinking about upgrading your light to a coolable hood now that you have the x-tra space? see you around driphuse. good job on those ladies. keep it up. ...


----------



## thebest (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice plants man, very nice grow.


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 2, 2008)

*Day 56  (day 33 of flowering)*

Took some new photos today.
All four ladies are growing pretty well..


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 4, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i'm still here friend. you have some beautiful ladies shacked up in that tent:hubba: .





			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> good job on those ladies. keep it up. ...


Thanks mate! 



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> my ww's are about the same stage flower as yours are. what size is the tent you got?


The tent is 80x80x160



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> are you thinking about upgrading your light to a coolable hood now that you have the x-tra space?


I was at first, but it doesn't look like I really need one. They're growing just fine now, so I think i'll pass and save my money. maybe by a scale and some new smoking toys. i'll need them too soon


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 6, 2008)

*60 days*! I can't believe it's already been two months since I planted these babies.

Just one month before i'll cut off their water supply


----------



## Melissa (Aug 6, 2008)

*i havnt dropped in for a while ,,,,omg your ladies have grown so much they are beautifull ,,,good job driphuse :48:*


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 10, 2008)

I was able to make some Gumby Hash last night from a handful of leaves that fell of the plants in the past few days. It was bloody great! :]

I'm gonna wait a few days 'till some more fall and then do it again.
I did it in a small kitchen glass  heh.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2008)

wow, that day 50 pic, of 7-27, is sweeet driphuse. man those trich pics' are the best. keep 'em coming:hubba: ...


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 12, 2008)

*Day 66 / Day 43 of flowering

*My babies are no longer "babies". They're turning into monsters! 






and a few more photos here:


----------



## Abso (Aug 12, 2008)

Not a bad little forest you got going there, .


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 18, 2008)

Today is day 72 / Day 49 of flowering

I am no longer filling the water tank. In 2-3 days there'll be no water left in it. 7 days later will be the harvest. The buds are massive and I wanna smoke already!


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 18, 2008)

Due to some very inconvenient circumstances I've been forced to start the harvest today :/

Though, they actually look pretty good!

Anyhow... the tent is down, the bubs are being slowly trimmed.

It looks like I there's over 10 ounces. i'd say around 15. 

(better pictures tomorrow).


----------

